# Ronin Pro or Green Vest - best PFD?



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

If you are already comfortable in an Astral, the greenjacket will make you wery happy... I just got the maximus pro this summer for a high (er) float pfd, after 5 yrs in the greenjacket. i was feeling the lack of floatation to be a bit concerning. the Kokatat doesnt ride up, but i wasnt very comfortable last time i used it. kinda bulky. (got what i asked for I guess. lol) I am thinking of switching back too..
I really miss the greenjacket for a couple reasons. the 3 pockets are awesome, its more low profile and takes less adjustment to get situated since its a pullover. the belay loop, the pockets and the rescue tether location are all unmatched. the knife tab was one thing that was sub par with my older GJ, but that is moved on the new model. 

the maximus pfd has some nice points too, like wide shoulder straps, and two piece design that supposedly allows for flexibility. it also has side access buckles so it can be either pullover, or side entry. it took an excess amount of adjusting i felt. kind of overkill for playboating on the Pilar section of the Rio Grande, but good for the numbers...

i guess ideally, i would want both PFDs....greenjacket for most all the time, and kokatat for high water.
definitely used to having just one though


----------



## DoubleYouEss (Oct 4, 2011)

I am a firm believer in the Green Jacket. The Ronin is a great jacket, but the overlapping front panel felt too bulky for my taste, and I can see the ride up issue you are talking about as well. 

The Green Jacket has served me well since it's inception; I have used it a my go to workhorse PFD for commercial raft guiding, kayak instruction and my own recreational class V adventures. The simple pullover design is so much easier than searching for that stupid buckle end... The fit is great, the adjustable torso length in the front panel is much easier and less in the way compared to shoulder straps. 

In the new model you can't beat the from pocket for ease of storage, you can carry just about the whole pin kit in that pocket plus knife and camera. 

Just my opinion, but thought I'd share


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

abron said:


> after 5 yrs in the greenjacket. i was feeling the lack of floatation to be a bit concerning.


I am highly impressed by the floatation I get from my Green Jacket. I used a Stohlquist Brik before hand, and the increased float from my Astral is definitely noticeable.... had it 3 years now and haven't noticed any change yet.

Another vote for the Green Jacket here.


----------



## mjpowhound (May 5, 2006)

I just switched from a 300 to a Ronin this season. It seems to be more difficult to adjust than the Astral. I like the vest style vs. pullover but it does take a bit longer. Haven't had the pit chafing. The shop did say that a lot of people end up leaving it zipped and using it as a pullover.

Overall I liked the Astral more but the Green didn't fit me as well as the Ronin.


----------



## FastFXR (May 22, 2012)

I have the Ronin and like its extra flotation...but that was the reason I bought it.
It has some extra bulk but I've not noticed it nor felt any chafing or riding of the vest, but I'm pretty big-chested, so maybe that keeps it down.


I'd buy it again, for sure.


----------



## boldtwatermann (May 15, 2011)

Try the new Maximus by Kokatat. Pull over sweetness like the Astral, more floaty than the Green Vest (imho) and the "suspension" they talk about is like a Black Diamond backpack. Essentially, the should straps move but the bulk of the floatation stays put.
Pretty darn slick.

Kokatat | Maximus PFD - PFDs - Products


----------



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

Stolquist Decent. Im really impressed w all the features of this rescue vest including the burly pads on top of the shoulders for portage cushieness, the available float bag for the front pocket which bolsters the already ample flotation, and a well placed front mesh pocket for pesky loose beers...


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

I currently have the ronin pro and i like it. Had an astral 300 rescue before that. 

Joe if your zipper slides down, you probably aren't tucking the zipper pull into the little bungee loop at the top? This will keep it secure. 

Personally i prefer the zipper vs. the pullover. I felt like with the pullover I was always having to adjust the tension on my side straps to get the tight snuggness every time i put on my vest. Would feel too tight dry and loosen up wet. What i like about the zipper is that I dialed in the tightness off all the straps and now i just zip up and thread the safety release and i have the right fit every time without fiddling with adjustment. 

The ronin feels like a bigger vest, which you feel is chafing. I noticed more vest up higher too. I like that the ronin vest seems to have more torso coverage on the back especially nearer the shoulders. 

I like the ronin pro vest because its solid from a safety perspective and it fits me well. If it doesnt fit you well the green jacket might feel better.


----------



## Nessy (May 25, 2009)

I've had my Ronin Pro for a couple of seasons now. It's a solid piece of gear and has excellent floatation which was very noticeable the first time I swam in the vest. I haven't had the problems you've had and I haven't noticed a change in the way it wears after two years on the water. Unless you can find a way to adjust the rigging to work with your body type and paddling style, it probably won't ever be a vest you like.


----------



## gdtrfb8 (Sep 11, 2013)

I just finished a two week Rescue Vest Test-a-Thon, and I put some notes together to try and help others with making a similar decision. As I state in the attached document, I have not paddled ANY of these vests. These are my thoughts after extensive research, repeatedly trying them on/wearing them around the house, and looking them over like the gear-junkie that I am.

Long story short, I was sold on the Descent, but it didn't work out. I'm now 99% sold on the Maximus Prime. I was really surprised how well it fit after thinking it looked a bit bulky, and the construction is rock solid. I did not get to try out the Ronin Pro, but did try the Greenjacket and Zen. If you want/like to get into the weeds (details!), then check out the attached pdf where you will find a more extensive description and a Pro/Con list for all four vests.

Kevin Hill


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

I've had a Green Jacket for the last few seasons and have liked it well... 

I just switched to the Kokatat Maximus Prime and have been liking it also. The Maximus has more float and is really comfy. I like the covered knife attachment, Goes on easy and moves well when paddling. I'd try them both and see what fits you best.


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

lmyers said:


> I am highly impressed by the floatation I get from my Green Jacket. I used a Stohlquist Brik before hand, and the increased float from my Astral is definitely noticeable.... had it 3 years now and haven't noticed any change yet.
> 
> Another vote for the Green Jacket here.


Logan, i think i weigh a bit more then you, lol. thats my problem, also my GJ foam seems to be pretty compressed, as all PFDs look after some years of heavy use. mine was the very first year they came out i believe, so maybe 6 years even. 
Still loved that jacket tho. I even emailed astral to see if there was any plans to make a 'higher-float' GJ (@18 lbs).... they said not so much. I still think its a great idea. the new GJ is 16.5 lbs, .5 more then the old one. that was their concession to us fatty's...


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm debating switching from the green to something else. I like the green, been using it for just over 3 years, but I've started to wear a few here and there to try out. I think I'd like a little more flotation, and I really like jacket style better than pullover as a personal preference.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Whatever it's worth the 300 was re-released. Astral Limited Edition LE6 Rescue PFD "The Steiner" Nantahala Outdoor Center, NOC - Kayaks, Kayak Gear, Paddlesports Gear, Whitewater Kayaking Gear, Kayak and Kayaking Gear Sales


Looks like maybe they are sold out but a buddy just picked one up. They are out and for sale but apparently not widely available.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Got the '13 Astral Greenjacket this year to replace worn out one. Haven't tried Kokatat. Maximus looks sweet though. My reasoning on sticking w/ Astral:
- I like the pocket for rope (don't think anyone else has this)
- I hate zippers. Pullover style is way more simple for me and eliminates another failure point. Some don't seem to like pulling things over their head though.

Kokatat puts padding on shoulders - Astral would take the hint.


----------



## FastFXR (May 22, 2012)

KSC said:


> - I like the pocket for rope (don't think anyone else has this)


The Ronin does.


----------



## Schizzle (Mar 26, 2004)

I've had the Ronin Pro for three years now. I can not compare it to any other modern jackets. My last one was a Lotus rescue. When I cinch the Ronin up the way I like, low side straps tight under the ribs to hold it down and the other straps lose -- it fits well and doesn't interfere with my paddling. There are a few things I don't like about it:

1.) those undersized cute little buckles they use on the side straps both failed very early on for me. Like first season and not from abuse, just regular fitting before paddling. Major disappointment. In fact, I feel that they are a safety hazard. Those bottom buckles should be overdesigned and/or oversized. Look at how small the piece of the buckle is that actually holds the strap in a loop. I now have both of my straps perma-tied with a double-fisherman knot where it used to be a fastex adjustment buckle. I don't miss the adjustment because of my body style, but I think it's lame that they used such wimpy buckles. If they'd busted in a swim and the jacket had come off over my head, that would just been the shits. Also, I like to cinch that bottom strap down so that a good swim won't send it right up and over my head. Spec a buckle that holds up, period. PS - I asked Kokotat about repairing them and they said they can't repair PFDs per Coast Guard regulations.

2.) the pocket up front does fit the little yellow astral bag, but barely and it makes an already bulky torso bulkier. I'm not a fan of the waist throw bags for the same reason though. Too much crap sitting around my waist. Maybe on a diff jkt I'd feel differently, but on the Ronin, stuffing a rope in there is too restricting for my taste. Now typically I like a tight pocket, but perhaps a bigger pocket that I didn't have to stuff quite so tightly would ease the throw rope issue. It would be nice to always have a bag on me.

Overall, it's a better float than my 10 year old Lotus that I've semi-retired, but it could be improved.


----------



## eljim (Sep 19, 2007)

I took a log across the chest in class V after Rooster Tail on Grape Creek. I got a Ronin Rescue shortly after, I love it in everything, but my squirt boat.


----------

